# concert on 2nd of April



## LivingClassic

On Saturday 2nd April 2011 at 9 pm (italian time), Teatro Miela, Triest, Kim DongKyu will show you his skill that allowed him to win the first prize in the "San Marino International Piano Competition" last year! The program is: Abegg Variation op.1 and Kreisleriana (Schumann), Rhapsodie Espagnole and Sonetto 123 del Petrarca from Années de Pèlerinage II (Liszt) and 3 movements from Petrushka (Stravinskij).
See you on www.livingclassic.com for live streaming!!!!


----------

